
20 Things I Learned About Browsers and the Web - tzury
http://www.20thingsilearned.com/home
======
fexl
I had to fight with it for a while with Firefox on Linux. Hung up the browser.
Worked on Epiphany first time. Finally got it working on Firefox. My CPU seems
to have calmed down too.

------
electrichead
This site design and programming is crazy! Is it custom-made or a templated
solution?

~~~
fbea
It's Google, what do you think?

